# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية العربية > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية المصرية >  مجموعة مبادئ حديثة للمحكمة النقض المصرية - الجزء الاول

## هيثم الفقى

1- التقرير بالطعن وايداع أسبابه : عدم إيداع أسباب الطعن. أثره. عدم قبول الطعن شكلاً رقم الطعن 5732 لسنة 63ق . 
2- التقرير بالطعن بالنقض دون تقديم أسبابه . أثره عدم قبول الطعن شكلاً. عله ذلك ؟ رقم الطعن 19861 لسنة 64ق . 
3- التقرير بالطعن من رئيس نيابة دون الافصاح عن صفته فيه. أثره : عدم قبول الطعن شكلاً . رقم الطعن 22281 لسنة 63ق . 
4- ميعاد الطعن : قبول عرض النيابة العامة لقضايا الإعدام واو تجاوزت الميعاد المقرر فى القانون. عله ذلك ؟ رقم الطعن 7979 لسنة 64ق . 
5- عدم أسباب الطعن فى الميعاد. اثره . عدم قبوله. رقم الطعن12044 لسنة 64ق . 
6- إمتداد ميعاد الطعن بالنقض إذا صادف نهايته عطلة رسمية إلى اليوم التالى لنهاية هذه العطلة . رقم الطعن 23999 لسنة 63ق . 
7- المصلحة والصفقة فى الطعن : إنعدام المصلحة مؤداه. عدم قبول الدعوى أو الطعن. اعتباراً بأن أيهما فى هذه الحالة يكون مسألة نظرية بحتة لا يؤيه لها . رقم الطعن 2552 لسنة 63ق . 
8- لا يجدى الطاعن تعييبه للحكم المطعون فيه بشأن جريمة تعاطى نبات الحشيش المخدر. غير مجد. متى كان قد دانها بجريمة احراز عقار مخدر بقصد الاتجار . وأوقع عليها عقوبة الجريمة الأخيرة الأشد . رقم الطعن 10015 لسنة 63ق . 
9- أثر عم تقديم المحامى التوكيل الذى يخوله حق الطعن نيابة عن المحكوم عليه للتحقق من صفته عدم قبول الطعن شكلاً. أساس ذلك ؟ رقم الطعن 15096 لسنة 63ق . 
10- لا يقبل نعى الطاعن خطأ المحكمة فى تأويل وتفسير العبارات والألفاظ التى بنى عليها دفاعه بعدم توافر القصد الجنائى لديه ما دام لم يكن له تأثير على عقيدة المحكمة . رقم الطعن 5732 لسنة 63ق . 
11- عدم جدوى نعى الطاعن بعدم جواز ندب المحكمة للنيابة العامة لاجراء المعاينة. مادام الحكم لم يعول فى قضائه على نتيجة تلك المعاينة . رقم الطعن 5732 لسنة 63ق . 
12- النعى على الحكم بالقصور فى الرد على دفاعه بانتفاء صلته بالاحراز المضبوطة غير مجد مادام لم يتساند فى الإدانة إلى دليل مستمد منها . رقم الطعن 6951 لسنة 63ق . 
13- قصر الطعن فى الأحكام على المحكوم عليه الذى كان طرفاً فى الخصومة وصدر الحكم لغير صالحه بصفته التى كان متصفاً بها فى الدعوى. قضاء الحكم المطعون فيه ضد الطاعنين وأخر قضى ببراءته. دون الزام الطاعنة بشئ. أثره : عدم قبول طعنها. أساس ذلك ؟ رقم الطعن 17642 لسنة 63ق . 
14- إنعدام مصلحة الطاعنين فى المجادلة فى توافر الترصد. متى كانت العقوبة الموقعة عليهم تدخل فى الحدود المقررة لجناية القتل العمد مع سبق الاصرار . رقم الطعن 24149 لسنة 64ق. 
15- شرط قبول أوجه الطعن على الحكم. أن تكون متصلة بشخص الطاعن. رقم الطعن 23999 لسنة 63ق. 
16- انتفاء مصلحة الطاعن فيما يثيره بشأن المخدر المضبوط بمسكنه مادام أن الحكم أثبت مسئوليته عن المخدر المضبوط بمحله. رقم الطعن 29049 لسنة 63ق . 
17- ما يجوز وما لا يجوز الطعن فيه من الأحكام : عدم جواز الطعن فى الأحكام الصادرة من محاكم أمن الدولة المشكلة وفقاً للقانون رقم 162 لسنة 1958 عدم جواز الطعن فى الأحكام الصادرة منها بأى وجه من الوجوه. أساس ذلك ؟ رقم الطعن 3043 لسنة 63ق. 
18- لا يجوز الطعن بالنقض فى الأحكام الصادرة فى المخالفات وحدها الطعن بالنقض فى الحكم الصادر فى جنحة ومخالفات. جائز وإن تميزت الواقعة فى كل منهما. نقض الحكم فى إحدى التهم يقتضى نقضه بالنسبة للتهم الأخرى. اساس ذلك : حسن سير العدالة . رقم الطعن 15096 لسنة 62ق . 
19- جواز الطعن فى الأحكام النهائية الصادرة من أخر درجة فى مواد الجنايات والجنح. المادة 30 من القانون رقم 57 لسنة 1959 القرارات والأوامر. لا يجوز الطعن عليها. إلا بنص . رقم الطعن 3129 لسنة 62ق . 
20- الطعن فى الأمر الصادر بتصحيح الأخطاء المادية البحتة فى الحكم غير جائز. إلا إذا تجاوزت المحكمة حقها فى التصحيح القرار الصادر برفض التصحيح. لا يجوز الطعن فيه على استقلال المادة 191 مرافعات . رقم الطعن 3129 لسنة 62ق . 
21- تجاوز المحكمة حقها فى تصحيح الأخطاء المادية إلى تعديل حكمها والاضافة إليه. أثر ذلك : جواز الطعن فى أمر التصحيح. رقم الطعن 3129 لسنة 62ق . 
22- حالات الطعن : رقابة محكمة النقض لأحكام الاعدام تشمل عناصر الحكم موضوعية كانت أو شكلية يجب نقض الحكم للخطأ فى القانون أو البطلان ولو من تلقاء نفسها. رقم الطعن 12044 لسنة 64ق . 
23- الدفع بانقضاء الدعوى الجنائية بمضى المدة. جوهرى متعلق بالنظام العام. اعتبار الحكم المطعون فيه أن تاريخ وقوع جريمة الشيك بدون رصيد هو تاريخ تقديمه إلى البنك. خطأ فى القانون. أساس ذلك ؟ رقم الطعن 6492 لسنة 60ق .
24- اقتصار دور الموظف العام بالنسبة إلى عقد الإيجار على إثبات تاريخ تقديمه له. انحصار الرسمية فى هذا التاريخ فحسب باقى المحرر يبقى عرفياً . رقم الطعن 12572 لسنة 64ق. 
25- قضاء الحكم المطعون فيه خطأ بعدم قبول الاستئناف شكلاً. حجب المحكمة عن نظر الموضوع. وجوب أن يكون مع النقض الأعادة . رقم الطعن 29219 لسنة 59ق . 
26- ماهية العقوبة المقررة لجريمة اعداد مكان لألعاب القمار وتهيئته لدخول الناس فيه المادة 352 عقوبات قضاء الحكم المطعون فيه بإلغاء عقوبة الحبس المقضى بها بالحكم المستأنف رغم وجوب الحكم بها. خطأ فى القانون يوجب النقض والتصحيح. أساس ذلك ؟ رقم الطعن 41365 لسنة 59 . 
27- ادانة المحكمة الطاعن بجريمة الشروع فى سرقة باكراه واعمالها فى حقه المادة 17 عقوبات وتوقيعها عليه عقوبة السجن دون معاملته بالرأفة. خطأ فى تطبيق القانون . لمحكمة النقض نقض الحكم لمصلحة المتهم من تلقاء نفسها. متى تبين أنه بنى على مخالفة القانون. أساس ذلك؟ رقم الطعن 6951 لسنة 63ق . 
28- يجب أن يكون الجانى فى جرية التعدى على الحيازة المنصوص عليها فى المادة 370 عقوبات من غير حائزى المكان أو المشاركين فى حيازته. خروج المنازعات المدنية بين حائزى المكان الواحد أو المشاركين فيه من نطاق تطبيق المادة 370 عقوبات. إذا توافرت لكل منهم شروط الحيازة الجديرة بالحماية . رقم الطعن 46497 لسنة 59ق. 
29- تغيير المحكمة التهمة بإسناد أفعال للمتهمة غير التى رفعت بها الدعوى. غير جائز. إدانة الحكم بنهمه إحداث إصابات أفضت إلى الموت التى لم يسند إليها إرتكابها. خطأ فى القانون واخلال بحق الدفاع . رقم الطعن 6716 لسنة 63ق . 
30 - ماهية الملاحظة المقصودة كظرف مشدد فى جريمة هتك العرض المنصوص عليها فى المادتين 268/1 عقوبات لا تتحقق الملاحظة بمجرد الرعاية أو العناية العابرة أو المؤقتة التى يفرضها عمل المتهم. دون أن يتحقق بها الاشراف على سلوك المجنى عليه ومراقبته. قيام الطاعن. كفنى أشعة. بالتقاط صور أشعة للمجنى عليها. لا يتحقق به معنى الملاحظة كظرف مشدد فى جريمة هتك العرض مخالفة الحكم المطعون فيه هذا النظر . خطأ فى القانون. رقم الطعن 3874 لسنة 63ق .

----------

